# New Red Tegu and his new mansion (DUW)



## omgtaylorg (Nov 14, 2011)

So I finally got my new 2011 Red tegu hatchling from a local breeder here in Texas just a few days ago. He/she is already fairly used to human contact and is showing absolutely no signs of brumation or hibernation seeing as though its up from 9am-9pm every single day and eats like a pig. The cage is a mansion for his/her current size but soon enough it will be growing out of it and moving into an 8x4x3. Currently in a 4x2x3. Enjoy  
**more pics to come soon didn't want to get him out, just finished a huge meal and was basking**


----------



## Kimmie (Nov 14, 2011)

cute little guy


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you, with his diet he wont be very little for long


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Nov 14, 2011)

i have my baby b/w in a 6x3x3 and he has so much space


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 14, 2011)

lol ya thats a ton of space for a baby, if I didnt have multiple custom cages i probably wouldve started big so I didnt have to build two different cages


----------



## numarix (Nov 14, 2011)

Pretty sweet setup.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya its alright I had to throw it together really quick with some stuff I had cause I got a great deal on the red and there was only one left so I had to get it quick. But thank you. Only $199 and its 5 minutes from my house, cant beat it.


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 15, 2011)

Great little guy. I love how he is just sprawled out and relaxing, and looking at the camera.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great job! Looks like a happy little guy lol, he is looking at you like yep, this is mine!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 15, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> Great little guy. I love how he is just sprawled out and relaxing, and looking at the camera.



Lol ya hes a huge pig so he packs himself full of food and then sprawls out like that for hours basking


----------

